# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  فائدة : هل يجوز القراءة بجزء من آية في الصلاة ؟

## عبد الرحمن السديس

الحمد لله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وسلم ، أما بعد : 

فهذا فرع في حكم الاقتصار على قراءة بعض آية في الصلاة هل يصح أو لا ؟ 

والجواب : 
قال الله تعالى ( فاقرءوا ما تيسر من القرآن ـ إلى قوله ـ فاقرءوا ما تيسر منه ) (المزمل 20) 

والجزء من الآية = من القرآن ؛ فالقارئ به = قارئ بما تيسر .

قد ذكر بعض فقهاء الحنفية ، والمالكية ، والشافعية ، والحنابلة :
 أنه لا يقتصر في قراءة الصلاة على الفاتحة سوى الركعتين الأخريين ، بل يستحب أن يقرأ معها شيئا من القرآن: سورة ، أو آية ، أو بعض آية . 
على خلاف عند الحنفية في قدر المجزئ من بعض الآية . 
والله أعلم .

وينظر تفصيل ما ذكروه في :
كتب الحنفية : 
البحر الرائق 1/ 359 ، شرح فتح القدير 1/ 332  ، وحاشية ابن عابدين 1/538.
وكتب المالكية :
 الشرح الكبير 1/242 ، والثمر الداني 105 ، وحاشية العدوي 1/ 330 ، والفـواكة الدواني   1/  178 . 
وكتب الشافعية : 
كفاية الأخيار ص115، والمنهج القويم لابن حجر الهيتمي 2/195.
وكتب الحنابلة : 
الفروع 1/ 368 ، والمبدع 1/ 443 ، والإنصاف 2/ 120 ، وغاية المرام 4/ 194. 
وغيرها .

----------


## حارث الهمام

شكر الله لكم وكثر فوائدكم..

وهذه مدارسة أذكر فيها ما خلصت إليه عقب مجلس مع بعض الأحبة!

لعل القول بالجواز له وجه إن كانت الآية مما يسوغ الوقوف فيها على ما وقف المصلي، أما استحباب ذلك فمحل تأمل ولعل أقرب منه القول بكراهته فقد ثبت عن ابن أبي الهذيل -وهو تابعي ينقل عن الصحابة- قوله: كانوا يكرهون أن يقرءوا بعض الآية ويتركوا بعضها.

وأما الآية: (ما تيسر منه) فتشمل الحرف وبعض الآية والآية وما فوقها، كما تشمل سورة الفاتحة وغيرها، وقد علم من هديه عليه الصلاة والسلام أن المراد الفاتحة وسورة غيرها.
وقد جاء هذا تخفيفاً بعد أن عقدوا الحبال فتأمل، ولذا فسرها من فسرها بأن ما تيسر (مائة آية).

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم ، ونفع بما قلتم 

شيخـنا الفاضـل قد جـاء في السـنة أيضا قراءة ما تيسر ، والمـراد به مـا زاد عـن الفـاتحة ، فعن أبي سعيد : « أمرنا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب وما تيسر » . رواه أحمد وأبو داود وصححه ابن حبان ، وقواه ابن حجر في الفتح . 
كما جاء في حديث رفاعة بن رافع ـ في قصة المسيء صلاته ـ « إذا استقبلت القبلة فكبر ثم اقرأ بأم القرآن ثم اقرأ بما شئت ...» رواه أحمد وأبو داود وصححه ابن حبان . 

وأما الحرف فلا يظهر لي أنّ من نطق به يسمى قارئا بخلاف بعض الآية .


والله أعلم .

----------


## حارث الهمام

شكر الله لكم شيخنا الحبيب:
في الحديث: من قرأ حرفاً من كتاب الله.
فصح أن الحرف يقرأ.
وقد علمتم أن ألم أحرف مقطعة وهي آيات، فهل يقال من قرأها لم يقرأ آية؟
وإذا صح أن الحرف ليس بآية فكذلك الكلمة والكلمات دون الآية.
فكان الأولى أن يُطرد في تسوية الحرف والكلمة ببعض الآية، كما اطرد من منع الجنب من قراءة ولو حرف من القرآن، وهذا مروي كما لايخفى على فضيلتكم عن علي رضي الله عنه.

فإن قيل هو كذلك فما المانع من قراءة حرف وقد قال الله تعالى: (فاقرأوا ما تيسر منه)؟

قيل هذا يدور على مسألة العمل بالأدلة التي لم ينقل العمل بها بل نقل العمل ببعضها دون بعض، بل نقلت كراهة العمل ببعضها المختلف فيه عن السلف.

قال الشاطبي:
"كل دليل شرعي لا يخلو أن يكون معمولاً به فى السلف المتقدمين دائماً، أو أكثرياً، أو لا يكون معمولاً به إلا قليلاً، أو في وقت ما، أو لا يثبت به عمل، فهذه ثلاثة أقسام".
ثم فصل في أحكام هذه.

أما الأول فحكمه ظاهر لايحتاج إلى بيان.
وقال في الثاني:
" ... ووقع إيثار غيره والعمل به دائما أو أكثرياً فذلك الغير هو السنة المتبعة والطريق السَابِلَةُ، وأما ما لم يقع العمل عليه إلا قليلاً فيجب التثبت فيه وفي العمل على وفقه، والمثابرة على ما هو الأعم والأكثر، فإن إدامة الأولين للعمل على مخالفة هذا الأقل إما أن يكون لمعنى شرعي، أو لغير معنى شرعي. وباطل أن يكون لغير معنى شرعي، فلا بد أن يكون لمعنى شرعي تحروا العمل به، وإذا كان كذلك فقد صار العمل على وفق القليل كالمعارض للمعنى الذي تحروا العمل على وفقه، وإن لم يكن معارضاً في الحقيقة فلا بد من تحرى ما تحروا وموافقة ما داوموا عليه..." إلى آخر ما ذكر في هذا الصدد وهو كلام نفيس جدير بأن يوعى فلينظر ولايخفى على طالب العلم اللبيب أن بعض الأمثلة لاتسلم.

ثم قال –رحمه الله- وهذا موضع الشاهد:
" والقسم الثالث أن لا يثبت عن الأولين أنهم عملوا به على حال، فهو أشد مما قبله، والأدلة المتقدمة جارية هنا بالأولى، وما توهمه المتأخرون من أنه دليل على ما زعموا ليس بدليل عليه ألبتة، إذ لو كان دليلاً عليه لم يعزب عن فهم الصحابة والتابعين ثم يفهمه هؤلاء، فعمل الأولين كيف كان مصادم لمقتضى هذا المفهوم، ومعارض له، ولو كان ترك العمل فما عمل به المتأخرون من هذا القسم مخالف لإجماع الأولين، وكل من خالف الإجماع فهو مخطئ، وأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تجتمع على ضلالة، فما كانوا عليه من فعل أو ترك فهو السنة والأمر المعتبر وهو الهدى، وليس ثمَّ إلاّ صواب أو خطأ، فكل من خالف السلف الأولين فهو على خطأ، وهذا كاف...".

فإذا أنزلنا هذا التقعيد على مسألتنا وجدنا النص يثبت لا مجرد تركهم بل كراهتهم له. وقد اختلف في استحباب هذا من بعدهم من أهل المذهب الواحد فبعد النظر وجدت من الحنابلة من كرهه، وكذلك من أتباع الثلاثة، فينبغي أن يرجع خلافهم إلى من سبقهم، وإذا كان كذلك فما وجه استحباب عمل كان يكرهه الرعيل الأول؟

لعله لا مناص من القول بالكراهة –لغير مقتض- على أقل الأحوال فيما يظهر وأنتم أهل للنظر الأسد الأكمل.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

شيخنا الفاضل أحسن الله إليكم ، أمتعتنا بكلامكم الجميل المفيد .

بالنسبة لحديث « من قرأ حرفا من القرآن ... » 
لم يظهر لي أن المراد قراءة الحرف المجرد ؛ إذ لا اختصاص له حينها بالقرآن ، والمراد من الحديث بيان الفضل على التحديد.
فمثلا : آية {قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ} لو نطق شخص بـ : « قُـ » ، فهل يكون تاليا ما تيسر من القرآن ؟ 
ويسمى فعله هذا تلاوة ؟
= لا يظهر لي . 
والأحرف المقطعة تنطق بهجائها = فتكون أسماء للحروف بخلاف ما إذا نطقت في درج الكلام. 

والمروي عن ابن أبي الهذيل ـ رحمه الله ـ مطلق أي فيشمل الصلاة وغيرها، وهو بهذا السياق مشكل ؛ إذ أنه مخالف لظاهر عدد من الأحاديث فيها قراءة ما دون الآية ـ الشاهد ـ . 

هَذَا وَمَا نَضِجَت لَدي وَعِلمُهَا الـ   *    مَوكُولُ بَعد لِمُنزِلِ القُرآنِ
وَأعُوذُُ بِالرَّحمَنِ مِن جَزمٍ بِلاَ    *   عِلمٍ وَهَذَا غَايَةُ الإمكَانِ !
والله أعلم.

----------


## المسيطير

المشايخ الفضلاء / 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء .

وأستأذنكم في إضافة يسيرة ، وأنتم أعلم بها :
---

سُئل سماحة الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله قبل وفاته بعام تقريبا ، في درسه عن إمام صلى بجماعة ، وقسم آية الدين في الركعتين فما الحكم ؟ .
فتبسم رحمه الله وقال : أول مرة يمرُّ عليّ هذا السؤال ، ثم قال - رحمه الله - : لا بأس ، وإن قرأها كاملة فهو أولى . 




-

----------


## حارث الهمام

شكر الله لكما..
ولك علي شيخنا المسيطير أن لا أجيب برأيي أحداً من العوام أو أنكر على من قراء بعض آية عملاً بفتوى الشيخ العلامة التي نقلتم ما لم أستبن الأمر بوجه لا لبس فيه.
وسوف أقول: (لا بأس) صلاتهم صحيحة، وفعله خلاف الأولى.

أما المشايخ من أمثالكم فيتوجه لهم السؤال هل قوله لابأس يريد به صحة جواباً للسائل عن حكم صلاتهم  أو يريد به نفي الكراهة عن تلك الصورة؟
فإن لم يكن إلاّ الأول فهل يقال يستحب ذلك أو يكره؟

والحديث إنما هو بحث ومدارسة وشيء من مشاغبة للشيخ المفيد عبدالرحمن استئناساً واستخراجاً لفوائده.
ولعل منها ما ذكرني به تعليقه السابق من كلام لشيخ الإسلام في الحديث المذكور وتفريقه بين أسماء الحروف وما وضعت له، وكلامه في مسألة قدم حروف المعجم، فقد خطرا لي فور قراءة تعقيبه.

وعوداً على بدء يقال: 
حتى الكلمة لا اختصاص لها بالقرآن، بل الجملة قد لايكون لها اختصاص بالقرآن إذا جردت عن قصد القائل.
ثم إن لم يصح تناول حديث الترمذي المذكور من قرأ حرفا من حروف المعجم فهو يتناول على هذا من قال كلمة كأن وقف على قوله: ألف من أ لم.
فهل هم يسوغون هذا في الصلاة إذ كان قارئاً ما تيسر منه؟

ثم يقال:
لو نطق شخص بـ : « قُـ » ، فهل يكون تاليا ما تيسر من القرآن؟
فبصرف النظر عن الخلاف في مسألة الثواب هل هو مرتب على الحروف أو المراد نحو ما مثل به من أسمائها.

فالحديث عن صحة تسمية الناطق بحرف معجم مجردا قارئاً فمن قرأ فقال (قُ)، من (قل هو الله أحد)، هل يصح أن يقال قارئ لحرف الهجا؟ وإن كان هذا المقروء رمزا حقيقته مطلقة لا وجود لها بغير تركيب، كمن قال واحد، إذ لا وجود للواحد مجرداً خارج الذهن.
فكذلك إذا قال رجل: أ ب ت ث ... هل يقال ما قال شيئاً؟ أو قال سواء كان ما قاله مفيداً أو غير مفيد، مرتب عليه أجر أو لا؟وعليه هل هو قارئ أو لا؟

أما أثر أبي الهذيل فإن لم يمكن حمله على وجه كأن يقال القطع لعذر أو على قراءة أو على التفريق بين الصلاة وغيرها أو نحو ذلك، أقول إن لم يكن ذلك عدنا للقسم الثاني الذي ذكره الشاطبي، فدل أثر بن أبي الهذيل كما هو واقع الآثار على أن الكثير المطرد عندهم إتمام الآية (عبر بكانوا مع الفعل المضار وهذا التعبير يفيد الثبوت والاستمرار في الماضي وإلاّ فإن من حقه التعبير بالماضي المجرد كان قد فعل أو نحو ذلك) بل الأكثر من هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان قراءة سورة كاملة، وما عداه نادر، وإذا كان كذلك فهل يستحب؟
فإن لم يكن مما يستحب، هل هو مكروه لغير معنى اقتضاه أو ليس بمكروه؟

قال أبوعبيد القاسم بن سلام إثر أثر بن أبي الهذيل المشار إليه في فضائل القرآن:
الْأَمْرُ عِنْدَنَا عَلَى الْكَرَاهَةِ لِقِرَاءَةِ هَذِهِ الْآيَاتِ الْمُخْتَلِفَةِ كَمَا أَنْكَرَ الرَّسُولُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى بِلَالٍ ، وَكَمَا اعْتَذَرَ خَالِدٌ مِنْ فِعْلِهِ ، وَلِكَرَاهَةِ ابْنِ سِيرِينَ لَهُ . وَأَمَّا حَدِيثُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّمَا وَجْهُهُ عِنْدِي عَلَى أَنْ يَبْتَدِئَ الرَّجُلُ فِي السُّورَةِ يُرِيدُ إِتْمَامَهَا ، ثُمَّ يَبْدُو لَهُ فِي أُخْرَى ، فَأَمَّا مَنِ ابْتَدَأَ الْقِرَاءَةَ وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ التَّنَقُّلَ مِنْ آيَةٍ إِلَى آيَةٍ وَتَرَكَ التَّأْلِيفَ لِآي الْقُرْآنِ فَلَيْسَ هَذَا عِنْدَنَا مِنْ فِعْلِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ , إِنَّمَا يَفْعَلُهُ الْأَحْدَاثُ وَمَنْ لَا عِلْمَ لَهُ ؛ لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَوْ شَاءَ لَأَنْزَلَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ ، أَوْ لَفَعَلَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . عَلَى أَنَّ حَجَّاجًا حَدَّثَنَا عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ ، عَنْ عَطَاءٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَبِي بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ وَبِلَالٍ مِثْلَ الْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَاهُ عَنْهُمْ . إِلَّا أَنَّهُ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " كُلُّ ذَلِكَ حَسَنٌ " . قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدٍ : وَذَلِكَ أَثْبَتُ عِنْدِي لِأَنَّهُ أَشْبَهُ بِفِعْلِ الْعُلَمَاءِ

فائدة أثناء التأمل فيما كتب وأطرحها كذلك من باب المدارسة:
بدا لي أنه قد يشهد لما علقه الشيخ عبدالرحمن اختلافهم في عد الآي فمعلوم أن المدني غير المكي غير الشامي غير الكوفي في بعض الأحيان، وهذا يقضي بأن ما كان آية في بعضه جزء آية في بعضه الآخر.
ثم إن هذه المسألة قد تجر إلى مسألة ترتيب الآيات وهو عندهم توقيفي فترتيب الكلمات لاشك هو توقفي ولكن هل علامة الآية ووضعها في ذلك الموضع من الكلام المرتب كان بتوقيف؟ إذا كان كذلك فلماذا اختلف العد؟

----------


## المسيطير

الشيخ الكريم / حارث الهمام
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء .

وفي هذه الفتوى عن سماحة الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله ما يؤيد ما تذهبون إليه ، فقد نقل أخونا / عبدالله المحمد وفقه الله تعالى في ملتقى أهل الحديث مايلي :

السائل ( الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن قاسم ) : أحسن الله إليك إذا قرأ آية طويلة لا يقتصر على بعضها .

الشيخ رحمه الله : الآية ما تقطع .

انتهى من الوجه الأول من الشريط السادس من شرحه رحمه الله على الروض المربع .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> حتى الكلمة لا اختصاص لها بالقرآن، بل الجملة قد لايكون لها اختصاص بالقرآن إذا جردت عن قصد القائل.


أحسن الله إليكم وأمتع بكم .
نعم هو كذلك ، لكن يظهر لي أنه يصح أن يقال له قارئا بخلاف الحرفِ واسمِهِ فلو قال {الْقَارِعَةُ} فلا إشكال في تسمية هذه قراءة .

والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسن الله إليكم مشايخنا الأكارم

والله إن المرء ليشعر بضآلته حينما يقرأ كلامكم، ولولا أن مائدة الكرام لا تضيق لما كان لمثلي مجال للمشاركة.
وأحب أن أضيف إضافة لا أراها ذات بال، وما هي إلا خاطرة لعل المشايخ ينظرون فيها.
وهي أن قوله تعالى: { فاقرءوا ما تيسر } هل هو مطلق في كل ما يسمى كلاما أو كلمة أو نحو ذلك؟
لو كان هذا مرادا لقال: { فاقرءوا } وانتهى الأمر، أو لقال (فاقرءوا شيئا) أو نحو ذلك.
فزيادة { ما تيسر } يظهر لي أنها تقييد للقراءة وليست إطلاقا لها، بمعنى أن المقصود قراءة ما يتيسر للإنسان ولا يصعب عليه، وهذا بطبيعة الحال يختلف من إنسان إلى آخر، ولكن الظاهر أن هذا اليسر لا يختلف عند القارئ إذا قال كلمة واحدة أو جملة كاملة، ولكنه قد يختلف مثلا في قراءة آية الدين ، فقد يستطيلها بعض الناس فيقسمها على ركعتين.
والمقصود أن جملة { فاقرءوا ما تيسر } تفيد في اللسان العربي - كما أفهم بفهمي القاصر - جملة مفيدة على الأقل، وليس الأمر مقتصرا على ثلاث كلمات أو نحو ذلك، فإن الذي يقرأ قوله تعالى: { قل إن كان آباؤكم وأبناؤكم وإخوانكم وأزواجكم وعشيرتكم وأموال اقترفتموها وتجارة تخشون كسادها } ويقف عند هذا الحد لا يسمى قارئا لأنه لم يأت بتمام المعنى، وقد يتم المعنى بأقل من ذلك في آيات أخرى.
وقد تكون القراءة ببعض آية أقرب إلى المراد من قراءة آية، فإن الذي يقرأ قوله تعالى: { مدهامتان } لم يأت بجزء مفهوم مستقل، بخلاف الذي يقرأ نصف آية الدين.

هذا ما بدا لي وأرجو أن يصوب لي المشايخ الكرام

----------


## حارث الهمام

أحسن الله إليكم أبا محمد، وجزاكم الله خيراً.

وأقول لشيخنا عبدالرحمن -واعذرني على التطويل- تسمية النطق بالحرف المجرد قراءة كما ذكرتم قد يكون فيها نظر وهذا له وجه، ولعل في هذا نزاع، فكما تعلمون المشهور عند الحنابلة أن الحرف المراد في الحديث  المذكور هو حرف التهجي الذي هو جزء الكلمة كما ذكر ابن مفلح في الآداب، وشيخ الإسلام يخالف هذا المعنى ويقول المقصود نحو أسماء الحروف التي مثل بها، وأياً ما كان الصواب فتبقى حجة عامة الحنابلة مشعرة بأن نطق الحرف عندهم يسمى قراءة له.

وأم تعليق الأخ الحبيب  المفيد أبومالك .. فقد فتح علي آفاقاً:

فههنا مسألتان:

الأولى: قوله: (ما تيسر) اسم موصول وهو يفيد العموم عند أهل اللغة والأصول، فكل ما تيسر داخل تحته بدلالة الاسم الموصول.

الثانية: قوله: (فاقرءوا) مطلق مقيد بالقرآن.

ومن مجموعهما ينبغي أن يقال كل ما سمي قرآناً فقد تناولته الآية.
ثم نرجع إلى أقل ما يسمى قرآناً هل هو المعجز منه وما حده؟
بعض الفقهاء يذكر ثلاث آيات وفيه نظر.
فهل يقصر على آية أو دونها؟
ثم نرجع هذا إلى مسألة العمل.

ولتبقى المسألة في حيز ما يفتقر إلى مزيد نظر ولله ما أكثره!

----------


## المسيطير

> سُئل سماحة الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله قبل وفاته بعام تقريبا ، في درسه عن إمام صلى بجماعة ، وقسم آية الدين في الركعتين فما الحكم ؟ .
> فتبسم رحمه الله وقال : أول مرة يمرُّ عليّ هذا السؤال ، ثم قال - رحمه الله - : لا بأس ، وإن قرأها كاملة فهو أولى .


قال سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله تعالى في درسه يوم الأحد 22 / 5 / 1419هـ عندما سُئل عن إمام صلى بالجماعة وقسم آية الدين على الركعتين ؟.

فقال رحمه الله : 

( هذا سؤال أول مرّة يمر عليّ (ثم تبسم رحمه الله ) وقال : الصلاة صحيحة ، والأولى عدم الفصل ، أما الجواز فالله أعلم ) انتهى بحروفه .


-

----------


## حسان الرديعان

بارك الله فيكم على فوائدكم التي ينقصها المواصلة ..
الأخ الكريم الشيخ حارث الهمام يحرث المسألة حرثاً يُشتت به  أفهام منهم على شاكلتي، فقد أثار - رفع الله قدره-بضعة مسائل من هذه المسألة تحتاج إلى توضيح وجواب.



> الأولى: قوله: (ما تيسر) اسم موصول وهو يفيد العموم عند أهل اللغة والأصول، فكل ما تيسر داخل تحته بدلالة الاسم الموصول.


تقبلوني معكم مشاركًا في هذه:
التيسير هنا مقيد بفهم الرعيل الأول كما ذكرتَ أنت، فعند ابن أبي حاتم في التفسير والطبراني عن ابن عباس أن ما تيسر مائة آية -إن صح هذا عنه-، أو ما جاء عند البيقهي في سننه عن قيس بن أبي حازم قال صليت خلف ابن عباس فقرأ في أول ركعة بالحمد لله وأول آية من البقرة ثم ركع فلما انصرف أقبل علينا فقال إن الله يقول فاقرؤوا ما تيسر منه. وكذا بعضهم قال خمس آيات.

والتيسير لا يمكن أن يقصد به القراءة التي لا يعجز عنها كل أحد كالحرف والكلمة والكلمتين والثلاث .. فكما أنزل الله عزّ وجلّ الكتاب مفصَّلا مبيَّنًا فلا يسع القارئ بما تيسّر أن يقرأ من القرآن بمالم يكن مبيَّنا مفصلا للناس.
فمتى كان المعنى تامًّا مفيدًا  في بعض الآية جازت القراءة بها لدخولها فيما تيسر وموافقتها لمقاصد كتاب الله.

----------


## حارث الهمام

شكر الله لكم أما آخر كلامكم فهو ما أشير إليه في أول رد علق على المقال.
وأما هل المعتبر هو المعنى المفيد، فهذا محل الإشكال ولعله لايحل بذكره.
وأما أول الكلام فالإشكال ما ورد عنهم مما أثبتموه لم يكن فيه بعض الآية بل الآية تامة. وإشكال ثان أن الحديث عن عموم والعام لايقيد وإنما يخصص ولو فرض أنه مطلق لكان تخصيصه بغير الإجماع أو بنحو هذا محل بحث.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

( للفائدة )

قال السيوطي في الإتقان:
(( الوقف والقطع والسكت عبارات يطلقها المتقدمون غالبا مرادا بها الوقف، والمتأخرون فرقوا فقالوا: القطع عبارة عن قطع القراءة رأسا فهو كالانتهاء ..... ولا يكون إلا على رأس آية؛ لأن رؤوس الآي في نفسها مقاطع.
أخرج سعيد بن منصور في سننه .... عن ابن أبي الهذيل أنه قال: كانوا يكرهون أن يقرؤوا بعض الآية ويدعوا بعضها، إسناد صحيح، وعبد الله بن أبي الهذيل تابعي كبير، وقوله: كانوا يدل على أن الصحابة كانوا يكرهون ذلك )).
انتهى.

----------


## ابن رشد

عفوا على التدخل والمشاغبة العلمية البريئة .
 لكن أليس قوله تعالى :فاقرؤا ماتيسر من القرآن " لفظ مجمل يفسره السنة القولية والفعلية الصحيحة الثابتة 
مثل قوله تعالى "وأقيموا الصلاة " ذكرعلماء الاصول أنها لفظ مجمل بينتها السنة القولية والفعلية الثابتة؟

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> لكن أليس قوله تعالى :فاقرؤا ماتيسر من القرآن " لفظ مجمل يفسره السنة القولية والفعلية الصحيحة الثابتة 
> مثل قوله تعالى "وأقيموا الصلاة " ذكرعلماء الاصول أنها لفظ مجمل بينتها السنة القولية والفعلية الثابتة؟


أصبت أخي ابن رشد؛ فلم يثبت أن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، ولا أحدًا من أصحابه، ولا غيرهم ممن جاء من بعدهم؛ لم يثبت أنهم قرأوا بكلمة أو كلمات غير مفيدة لمعنى. فالسنة العملية تقيد الآية؛ فلا يجوز لنا خلافها، والترك (الراتب) سنة كما هو مقرر في الاصول؛ فلما لم نعلم أن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فعل ذلك؛ علمنا أنه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ترك ذلك، ولم يفعله ولو لمرة واحدة، ولو كان فعله؛ لنقل إلينا؛ فإن الدواعي والهمم متوفرة لنقله.
ولو كان خيرًا لسبقونا إليه

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الوقوف على آية يتعلق ما بعدها بها والابتداء من أثناء الآيةالسؤال:
قرأ الإمام في الركعة الأولى من صلاة الفجر سورة البقرة ابتداء من آية 214 إلى قوله تعالى:"لعلكم تتفكرون في آية 219، فركع. ثم قرأ الإمام في الركعة الثانية ابتداء من قوله تعالى: ويسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو في آية 219 إلى نهاية آية 221 من سورة البقرة، فركع الإمام. انتبه أن الإمام بدأ القراءة من نصف الآية في الركعة الثانية. واستدل الإمام بأن مسألة الخمر والميسر قد انتهت، وجاءت مسألة جديدة في الآية، فبدأ القراءة منها.
سؤالي:
1. هل يجوز قطع القراءة على قوله تعالى: لعلكم تتفكرون في آية 219 من سورة البقرة، خصوصا في الصلاة، مع أن قوله تعالى: في الدنيا والآخرة الآية من ضمن المعنى؟ وما الدليل؟
2. ما حكم بدء القراءة في الصلاة من نصف الآية كما في الحال المذكور سابقا؟ وما حكمه خارج الصلاة؟  وإذا كان جائزا، فما فائدة علم الفواصل في القرآن؟
3. في الحال المذكور، هل تصح الصلاة؟
فنرجو من فضيلتكم الإفادة.
ونسأل الله تعالى لكم التوفيق! وجزاكم الله خيرا!
الإجابــة:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فالأمر في القراءة بعد الفاتحة واسع إن شاء الله، فمهما قرأ به الإمام بعد الفاتحة فقد أتى بأصل السنة، ولو ترك القراءة رأسا صحت الصلاة في قول الجماهير، ومن ثم تعلم أن صلاتكم جميعا صحيحة إن شاء الله ولا نقص فيها بوجه من الوجوه، قال النووي رحمه الله: يستحب أن يقرأ الإمام والمنفرد بعد الفاتحة شيئا من القرآن في الصبح، وفى الأوليين من سائر الصلوات، ويحصل أصل الاستحباب بقراءة شيء من القرآن. انتهى. وقال أيضا رحمه الله: فرع في مذاهب العلماء في السورة بعد الفاتحة: مذهبنا أنها سنة فلو اقتصر علي الفاتحة أجزأته الصلاة وبه قال مالك والثوري وأبو حنيفة وأحمد وكافة العلماء إلا ما حكاه القاضي أبو الطيب عن عثمان بن أبي العاص الصحابي. انتهى.
ونص كثير من الفقهاء على أن قراءة بعض الآية الطويلة يحصل به أصل السنة، قال في الفواكه الدواني: ثم بعد قراءة أم القرآن تقرأ بعدها على جهة السنية شيئًا من القرآن ولو آيةً قصيرةً كذواتا أفنانٍ أو مُدْهَامَّتَانِ {الرحمن: 64} أو بعض آيةٍ طويلةٍ كآية الدين. انتهى.
فإذا علمت بما قدمناه صحة الصلاة والحال ما ذكر، فاعلم أن ركوع الإمام عند قوله تعالى: لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ.   لا حرج فيه، وذلك لأن المعنى تام والوقوف في هذا الموضع غير مشتمل على لبس ولا إيهام لمعنى فاسد، وقد بين علماء التجويد أن هذا النوع من الوقف يسمى بالوقف الحسن، وهو ما كان ما بعده متعلقا به لفظا ومعنى وكان الوقوف عليه يعطي فائدة ولا يحصل به معنى فاسد، قال صاحب الوجيز في علم التجويد مبينا حكم هذا الوقف: هو أي الوقف الحسن الوقف على كلمة تعلق ما بعدها بها، أو بما قبلها لفظا ومعنى، بشرط إفادته معنى يحسن السكوت عليه، ومن ثم سمي حسنا، كالوقف على لفظ "لله" من قوله تعالى: الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ فهذه الجملة أفادت معنى، لكن ما بعد لفظ الجلالة متعلق به؛ لكونه صفة له.
حكمه: إن كان غير رأس آية مثل: "الحمد لله" حسن الوقف عليه، ولم يحسن الابتداء بما بعده، فمن وقف عليه وأراد الابتداء وصله بما بعده؛ لأن الابتداء بما يتعلق بما قبله لفظا قبيح. وإن كان رأس آية مثل: "العالمين" من قوله تعالى: الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ حسن الوقف عليه، والابتداء بما بعده، وإن وجد التعلق، لأن الوقف على رءووس الآي سنة مطلقا، لحديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها قالت: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قرأ قطع قراءته آية آية. يقول: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، ثم يقف، ثم يقول: الحمد لله رب العالمين، ثم يقف، ثم يقول: الرحمن الرحيم، ثم يقف …  إلى آخر الحديث وهذا الحديث أصل في هذا الباب، فظاهر هذا الحديث أن رءووس الآي يستحب الوقف عليها مطلقا.
وقال بعضهم في شرح هذا الحديث: هذا إذا كان ما بعد رأس الآية يفيد معنى، وإلا فلا يحسن الابتداء به، كقوله تعالى في سورة البقرة: لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ * فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ فإن تَتَفَكَّرُونَ رأس آية، لكن ما بعده لا يفيد معنى إلا بما قبله، فلا يحسن الابتداء بقوله: فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ بل يستحب العود لما قبله، والمذهب الأول هو المشهور عند غالب أهل هذا الفن. انتهى.
وبهذا التقرير يظهر لك أن ركوع الإمام على رأس تلك الآية لا حرج فيه، وأما ابتداؤه في الركعة التالية من أثناء الآية التي قبلها فهو وإن لم يكن لازما كما تقرر لكنه حسن عند بعض أهل التجويد، وإن كان الأفضل في حقه أن يبدأ من أول الآية دفعا للتشويش، والأمر كما رأيت واسع ولله الحمد، وأما فائدة علم الفواصل الذي هو علم الوقف والابتداء، فهو من أجل العلوم وأعظمها قدرا، ونحن إنما أجبنا عن سؤالك من خلال كلام أئمة هذا الشأن وتقريراتهم، فهذا العلم مما لا يستغني عنه متعلم القرآن.
والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...ng=A&Id=131732

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيكم جميعًا:
*لا حرج في تقطيع الآية الواحدة في ركعتين ولكنه خلاف الأفضل .**السؤال*
في صلاة التراويح كان الإمام يقرأ آية الدين في سورة البقرة ، ولكنه قرأها في أربع ركعات ، كان يقطعها أجزاءً . فهل يجوز ذلك ؟
نص الجواب





الحمد لله
يجوز للمصلي أن يقرأ بعد الفاتحة جزءا من آية ، خاصة الآيات الطويلة كآية الدين ، لا حرج في تقطيعها وقراءتها في ركعتين ، ويمكن الاستدلال على ذلك بأدلة عدة :
أولا : 
القرآن الكريم كله كلام الله تعالى ، في جميع جمله وكلماته أجر وفضل ، فمن تلا منه كلمات ، أو بعضا من الآيات : فقد تلا شيئا من كلام الله تعالى ، وأصاب الأجر والثواب بإذن الله ، وقد قال الله تعالى : ( فَاقْرَءُوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ ) المزمل/20. 
وعن عَبْدَ اللهِ بْنَ مَسْعُودٍ رضي الله عنه قال : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( مَنْ قَرَأَ حَرْفًا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللهِ فَلَهُ بِهِ حَسَنَةٌ ، وَالحَسَنَةُ بِعَشْرِ أَمْثَالِهَا ، لاَ أَقُولُ الْم حَرْفٌ ، وَلَكِنْ أَلِفٌ حَرْفٌ ، وَلاَمٌ حَرْفٌ ، وَمِيمٌ حَرْفٌ ) رواه الترمذي (2910) وقال : حسن صحيح غريب ، وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي .
ثانيا :
الكثير من الآيات الكريمات تشتمل على مجموعة من المعاني التامة المستقلة ، التي يصلح كل منها أن تفرد بالقراءة والتفكر والتأمل ، كقوله تعالى : ( فَلِذَلِكَ فَادْعُ وَاسْتَقِمْ كَمَا أُمِرْتَ وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ وَقُلْ آمَنْتُ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَأُمِرْتُ لِأَعْدِلَ بَيْنَكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّنَا وَرَبُّكُمْ لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ لَا حُجَّةَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ اللَّهُ يَجْمَعُ بَيْنَنَا وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ ) الشورى/15. فمن تلا جزءا تام المعنى من هذه الآية مثلا ، فقد تلا كلاما وافي السياق ، فلا بأس عليه ولا حرج .
ثالثا :
لم يرد نهي عن تقطيع الآية الواحدة ، بل ولا عن تقطيع السورة الواحدة ، وما لم يرد نهي عنه ، وشهد الأصل العام بجوازه ، بقي الحكم فيه على مقتضى الأصل العام .
رابعا :
وقد وجدنا في كلام الفقهاء ما يدل على الجواز الصريح أيضا .
يقول ابن الهمام الحنفي رحمه الله :
" لو قرأ نصف آية طويلة مثل آية الكرسي والمداينة ، قيل : لا يجوز لعدم الآية ، وعامتهم على الجواز... وبه جزم القدوري فقال : الصحيح من مذهب أبي حنيفة رحمه الله أن ما يتناوله اسم القرآن يجوز ، وهو قول ابن عباس ، فإنه قال : اقرأ ما تيسر معك من القرآن ، وليس شيء من القرآن بقليل . ولأن ما يتناول اسم الواجب يخرج عن العهدة " انتهى من " فتح القدير " (1/333) .
ويقول النفراوي المالكي رحمه الله :
" بعد قراءة أم القرآن تقرأ - على جهة السنية - شيئا من القرآن ، ولو آية قصيرة كـ ( ذواتا أفنان )، أو ( مدهامتان ) [الرحمن: 64]، أو بعض آية طويلة كآية الدين . والأفضل سورة كاملة " ينظر " الفواكه الدواني " (1/178) ، " حاشية الدسوقي " (1/242) .
ويقول ابن حجر الهيتمي رحمه الله :
" حصول أصل السنة بأقل من آية " انتهى من " المنهاج القويم شرح المقدمة الحضرمية " (ص/99) .
ويقول البجيرمي الشافعي رحمه الله :
" لو قرأ بعض آية حصل أصل السنة ، وهو محتمل إذا كان مفيدا ، كالآية القصيرة المفيدة " انتهى من " تحفة الحبيب على شرح الخطيب " (2/68) .
ويقول المرداوي الحنبلي رحمه الله :
" الصحيح من المذهب أن قراءة السورة بعد الفاتحة في الركعتين الأوليين سنة ، وعليه الأصحاب ... قال في الفروع : وظاهره ولو بعض آية ، لظاهر الخبر " انتهى من " الإنصاف " (2/120) .
خامسا :
ولكننا مع ذلك نقول إن هذا العمل خلاف الأولى والأفضل ، فالآية الواحدة مترابطة المعنى ، محكمة البناء ، تفصيلها وتقطيعها غالبا ما يعود على المعنى بالنقص ، أو السياق بالخلل . ولذلك كان السلف يستحبون إتمام السورة الواحدة ، واجتناب تقطيعها في أكثر من ركعة ، فمن باب أولى أن يستحب ذلك أيضا في الآية الواحدة ولو طالت . وقد جاء في الحديث الصحيح – في قصة الأنصاري الذي رمي بسهم وهو في صلاته -: ( لَمَّا رَأَى الْمُهَاجِرِيُّ مَا بِالْأَنْصَارِي  ِّ مِنَ الدَّمِ ، قَالَ : سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ أَلَا أَنْبَهْتَنِي أَوَّلَ مَا رَمَى . قَالَ : كُنْتَ فِي سُورَةٍ أَقْرَؤُهَا فَلَمْ أُحِبَّ أَنْ أَقْطَعَهَا ) رواه أبوداود في " السنن " (198) وحسنه الألباني في " صحيح أبي داود ".
وعن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : " أَعْطِ كُلَّ سُورَةٍ حَقَّهَا مِنَ الرُّكُوعِ وَالسُّجُودِ " رواه ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " (1/324) . 
ولهذا قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : " كان من هديه قراءة السورة كاملة ، وربما قرأها في الركعتين ، وربما قرأ أول السورة . وأما قراءة أواخر السور وأوساطها فلم يحفظ عنه " انتهى من " زاد المعاد " (1/208) .
والله أعلم .
https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/2069...81%D8%B6%D9%84

----------

